# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  फिल्म "आया सावन झूम के"

## "Hamsafar+"

बदरा हो बदरा छाए कि झूले पड़ गए हाय
कि मेले लग गए मच गई धूम रे
कि आया सावन हो झूम के

बदरा हो बदरा छाए कि झूमे पर्वत हाय
रे कजरारी बदरिया को चूम रे
कि आया सावन हो झूम के कि आया सावन झूम के

काहे सामने सबके बालमवा तू छेड़े जालमवा

काहे फेंके नज़र की डोरी तू लुक-छुप के गोरी

कजरा हो कजरा हाय रे बैरी बिखरा जाए रे

मेरा कजरा कि मच गई धूम रे
कि आया सावन झूम ...

जाने किसको किसकी याद आई के चली पुरवाई
जाने किस बिरहन का मन तरसा के पानी बरसा

कंगना हो कंगना लाए कि घर लौट के आए
परदेसी बिदेसवा से घूम के
कि आया सावन ...

तेरे सेहरे की हैं ये लड़ियाँ कि सावन की झड़ियाँ
ये हैं मस्त घटाओँ की टोली कि तेरी है डोली

धड़का जाए धड़का जाए रे मेरा मनवा हाय
साजनवा कि मच गई धूम रे

कि आया सावन ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

नज़र वो जो दुश्मन पे भी महरबाँ हो ...
ज़ुबाँ वो जो इक प्यार की दास्ताँ हो

किसी ने कहा है मेरे दोस्तो ...
बुरा मत सुनो बुरा मत देखो बुरा मत कहो
किसी ने कहा है मेरे दोस्तो
बुरा मत सुनो बुरा मत देखो बुरा मत कहो
बुरी है बुराई मेरे दोस्तो
बुरा मत सुनो बुरा मत देखो बुरा मत कहो ...

ज़माने में सब ज़िंदगी यूँ गुज़ारें ...
गुलिस्ताँ में रहती हैं जैसे बहारें
ये कहानी यही है ज़िंदगानी यही है ...
जियो आप औरों को भी जीने दो
बुरा मत सुनो बुरा मत देखो बुरा मत कहो  ....

हसीं हैं बहुत ज़ुल्फ़ के भी फ़साने ...
मुहब्बत की बातें वफ़ा के तराने
ये तराने सुनाओ ये फ़साने सुनाओ
मगर याद रखो मेरे साथियो
बुरा मत सुनो बुरा मत देखो बुरा मत कहो
किसी ने कहा है मेरे दोस्तो
बुरी है बुराई मेरे दोस्तो
बुरा मत सुनो बुरा मत देखो बुरा मत कहो ....

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

ओ मांझी चल ....
तू चले तो छम-छम बाजे मौजों की पायल
ओ मांझी चल, ओ मांझी चल, ओ मांझी चल, ओ ओ मांझी
चल

तेरा जीवन नदीया की धार है
तन है नैय्या, मन पतवार....
सुन ओ मांझी, मौजों की पुकार है
थाम ले तू
थाम ले तू मस्त पवन का, लहराता आंचल
ओ मांझी चल, ओ मांझी चल, ओ मांझी चल, ओ ओ मांझी
चल

आशाओं से नाता जोड ले
ये निराशा के बंधन तोड दे.....
सुन ओ मांझी, आज का गम तू छोड दे
आज तो पीछे
आज तो पीछे रह गया है, सामने है कल
ओ मांझी चल, ओ मांझी चल, ओ मांझी चल, 
ओ ओ मांझी चल

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

साथिया नहीं जाना के जी ना लगे
मौसम है सुहाना के जी ना लगे
साथिया नहीं जाना ...
साथिया मैने माना के जी ना लगे
जी को था समझाना के जी ना लगे
साथिया नहीं जाना ...

मेरे अच्छे बालमा छोड़ो आज बईयाँ
वो झूठा जो सइयाँ कल आए ना

जाके फिर आओगी आके फिर जाओगी
आने-जाने में जवानी ढल जाए ना
हो छोड़ो आना जाना के जी ना लगे
साथिया नहीं जाना ...

जी का बुरा हाल है जब से जी लगाया
तुझे जी में बसाया तेरे हो लिए

जी का था ख़्याल तो काहे जी लगाया
मुझे जी में बसाया ऐ जी बोलिए

हो अब काहे पछताना के जी ना लगे
साथिया मैने माना ...

जाने की तो बालमा मर्ज़ी नहीं मेरी
डर लगता है बैरी जगवालों से

ओय छड्डो वी ना सोणियों जग से डरते हो
जग ख़ुद डरता है दिलवालों से

ओ हो छोड़ो ये बहाना
के जी ना लगे
साथिया नहीं जाना ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

ये शमा तो जली रोशनी के लिए
इस शमा से कहीं आग लग जाए तो
ये शमा क्या करे
ये हवा तो चली साँस ले हर कोई
घर किसी का उजड़ जाए आँधी में तो
ये हवा क्या करे

चल के पूरब से ठण्डी हवा आ गई
उठ के पर्वत के काली घटा छा गई
ये घटा तो उठी प्यास सबकी बुझे
आशियाँ पे किसी के गिरीं बिजलियाँ तो
ये घटा क्या करे
ये शमा तो जली ...

पूछता हूँ मैं सबसे कोई दे जवाब
नाख़ुदा की भला क्या ख़ता है जनाब
नाख़ुदा ले के साहिल के जानिब चला
डूब जाए सफ़ीना जो मँझधार में तो
नाख़ुदा क्या करे
ये शमा तो जली ...

वो जो उलझन सी तेरे ख़्यालों में है
वो इशारा भी मेरे सवालों में है
ये निगाह तो मिली देखने के लिए
पर कहीं ये नज़र धोखा खा जाए तो
ये निगाह क्या करे
ये शमा तो जली ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

सम्मान हेतु सुक्रिया मित्र ..............

----------


## loolugupta

sawn ko aane do mitra

----------

